# My pitbull family(:



## DylaniMiR (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been a pitbull enthusiest for about 2 years now. My female is my first pitbull puppy purchase and I have no regrets. Here are some pics over the last 4 months to now in my apartment with my roommates dog.







Gracie just staring off into space.







Got some Professional photos done of me and gracie when she hit about 12 weeks old. she's so photogenic







This was Diesel and Ace at the beach. Ace is my roommates 11 month old Amstaff. He was about 7 months old in this picture. Diesel was 2 old 3 years old in picture. Hes my male Pit/ Bully. The lights at the beach distort the camera.







My girlfriend bianca and Gracie staring off in space like all females. JK







Ace and Diesel playing Tug-O-War. Diesel gets lazy and lets ace pull him haha xD.







Ace and Gracie thumbnail compilation of them playing with angry bird.







Ace and Gracie sharing angry bird. (tip about the angry birds. since our dogs go through toys i win the angry birds from a claw machine and there 50 cents and try and i win 3 out of 4 times a day.)







Gracie Sitting on lawnchair on porch. giving me the death glare. 







Gracie at 6 weeks old, still with littermates.







My girlfriend is a graphic artist and does drawings of dog portraits. Her old computer just fried so she cant draw on my slow computer. but soon she will be drawing again. this was my first drawing of gracie and its not the best. but it was my first drawing i got done and i like it. when she gets a new computer she will be drawing for the community so as soon as i get the thread up please message me for a drawing of your beautiful american pitbull terrier.

P.S. A little info on my new puppy that I am sharing with the community. she is a UKC/AKC American Pit Bull Terrier/ American Staffordshire Terrier. I got her dual registered on my own since parents were UKC but her pedigree went so far back and she notible Amstaff in her bloodline AKC accepted her registry. Her bloodline is Ruffian and parent, grandparents, and great grandparents on both sides were either Show, Grand Show, Weight Pull, Obdience, Or Schutzhund Champions. I love her very much.

Feel Free to ask any questions


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oooh, oooh, I want a drawing of my boy Loki!

Cute pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cute pup , LOL @ the female comment , treading on thin ice there lol alot of females here *nudge **nudge* LOL. Love Ace too he looks so sweet , his big ol head is pretty handsome.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful dogs!

I absolutely love the "death glare" pic because my boy does that when I punish him,lol.

Put me down on the list for a drawing;
Would love to get my boy O'Malley done!


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pix. Be careful bout the female jokes were outnumbered bro lol but great pix and nice dogs


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ u right bout being out numbered PBnKobe...but the stick is a handy tool  lol

Very cute pup! And awesome drawing. Love how she got the details of her mouth and glare of eyes


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> ^^ u right bout being out numbered PBnKobe...but the stick is a handy tool  lol
> 
> Very cute pup! And awesome drawing. Love how she got the details of her mouth and glare of eyes


Lmao I want the stick  haha


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous pup! us guys are the minority keep a break stick handy rofl


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good pics..................


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She's adorable! Kind of reminds me of Chevy's-N-Pittie's (Sp? hahahaha poor Kayla, I can't remember her username) Akasha-- CUTE CUTE CUTE!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Cute pics!Thanks for sharing!


----------

